# Hey, hey...one, two...



## XLR_turns_me_on (Jul 25, 2005)

Howdy.
I found control booth a few weeks ago via a link from prosoundweb.com. 

I live in Monterey, CA and go to school in Washington, DC. I've been a Stage Manager, ASM, sound guy, light guy, prop master, running crew, grip, production assistant, and I've even been an actor. I work primarily at an outdoor theater which is a lot of fun and makes me realize what a luxury it is to work in an indoor theater on occasion.

CB seems like an awesome community and I think its really rad that theres a place where I can speak techie and others will understand.


----------



## avkid (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello there and welcome to Controlbooth! It sounds like you have done almost everything in the theatre such as I have. Have fun here and don't be afraid to ask questions(I don't bite, can't speak for others though) 8O 

-The Official Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
AKA "Phil"


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to CB!

I see that I am a little late in greetings!  Just wanted to say hi and ask what school and what theatre in DC? (I work in DC)

-David


----------



## Peter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey, 

Wow, I'm slow here... shame on me... that's what the first 2 weeks of college will do to ya! (that and launching another set of mp3s on my website and recording another Bible conference this weekend...) anyways, i digress. Welcome to Controlbooth.com! Please ask questions and post your thoughts arround the forum!

Welcome To Controlbooth.com
--The official Welcome wagon (part 2)


----------



## avkid (Sep 6, 2005)

Peter, where are going to school?


----------

